# Wild camping at St Malo



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

can anyone recommend anywhere to wild camp or a good/quiet!! aire at st.malo whilst holed up doing vet checks on dog on return leg?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There are several parking places in St M but none that I would call a proper Aire de Camping Car. One or two I'd be wary if spending a night there. Its been a couple of years since I was last there but one of the better places is outside the city walls near to the ferry terminal near the marina. Good for visiting the old town and out of season might be ok but a nightmare in summer.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1435

There is a service point in town but no overnight parking allowed


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

There is quite few within 15/20 mins of St Malo. Look in the Aires Books, they are all in there.

Alan


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Harbour side next to the ferryport a good spot, you will see others parked there


----------

